# Racing to sub 30 on 3x3



## LandonD2006 (Jan 2, 2018)

so every week i will post 12 scrambles and u would do the 12 scrambles and post the times below in a reply so that ik what ur times were. Every Thursday i will post under this the top 5 people on the average of 12 Good Luck to all!

Scrambles
1.D2 F2 L B2 L2 F2 L' U2 L2 B2 F2 U' L D U' L2 R' D' F' U2 B
2. F' L2 D2 F D2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 F' U B2 U2 L' D F' L' D' R' B'
3 R' D2 L2 F2 R F2 R' U2 R F2 D' B2 D2 U' R D2 R2 F L2 R2
4.D2 L' B2 L' U2 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B R' F2 D' B' L' B' L2 U L2
5.D2 R D L B U' R L U2 F L2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 F R
6.D' U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R' F2 L B' F L2 R2 D F2 L
7.D2 R B2 U F2 R F U2 F R2 U2 R B2 R U2 L' F2 B2 R
8.L U R U' L2 D' L F' U' D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2
9.D2 B' L F' R' L2 B U D L' F2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D'
10.B D B2 D' B2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L' D' L B D L2 U' B' L'
11.R2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R D' B U F' L B' D2 U B
12.F' D B2 R' D' R2 B' U' L2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F D2
scrambles generated from CSTimer


----------



## LandonD2006 (Jan 2, 2018)

Times
1. 26.26
2. 28.24
3. 41.01
4. 27.89
5. 26.18
6. 28.64
7. 33.85 +2 35.85
8. 24.95
9. 19.31
10. 26.09
11. 35.05
12. 31.90
average 29.19


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 2, 2018)

We already have an active race to sub 20, why not use that?


----------



## LandonD2006 (Jan 2, 2018)

idk cause im not close to sub 20 anytime soon im way better at home than at comps


----------



## Oatch (Jan 2, 2018)

Well it's your lucky day: Race to Sub-30 and Race to Sub-25.


----------

